# Schmiedekunst



## Clamev (7. September 2007)

Also als ich mit meinem Schmiedeskill 340war hab ich in shattrath beim Lehrer gesehen ,dass es eine epische Brust gibt die ich mir bereits mit einem Schmiedeskill von 350 schmieden kann.Bin also farmen gegangen und war zwei tage später 350.Ich hab sie gelernt musste aber zu meiner Enttäuschung feststellen,das diese Brust wenig sin für mich macht da ich deffkrieger bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dan hab ich mal auf buffed nachgesehen und gemerkt es gibt eigentlich garnichts was für deffkrieger interesant wäre.Lediglich die Runen des schutzes sind noch ein ganz nettes gimmik aber sonst?Überall ist entweeder crit oder abhärtung drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deswegen stellt sich die Frage ob für einen Deffkrieger Rüstungsschmied überhaupt sinnvoll ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollte mal eure meineung dazu wissen


----------



## Quendan (7. September 2007)

da ich selbst eine Deff-Gnomin habe, mit Rüstungsschmied Spezialisierung, kann ich dazu kurz und bündig sagen : nein! Bisher lohnt sich das nicht.
Da ich aber (selten) für PvP umskille, ist es wiederum recht praktisch. 
Einzig Ingenieurskunst hat sich für die kleine bisher ausgezahlt. (Panzatronikbrille und gnomischer Geflügelisierer)


----------



## Superialus (15. September 2007)

Kann euch leider nur zustimmen. Für einen Tank gibt es nichts vernünftiges zum Schmieden. Ich frage mich auch, warum die ganzen Sachen beim Aufheben gebunden werden ? Normalerweise macht ein Schmied doch Rüstungen für andere oder gab es früher Ritter die ihre Rüstung selbst geschmiedet haben ? Man könnte dann wenigstens etwas Gold mit dem Verkauf erzielen, aber auch das ist leider nicht möglich.
Zudem kommt noch das Drop-Glück ab ca. Skill 360 um überhaupt auf 375 zu kommen. Ich persönlich verfolge die Schmiedekunstskillung jetzt nur noch nebenbei.


----------



## Méla23 (18. September 2007)

auf waffenschmied machen und man hat seehr nice waffen für gemütliche stunden als offwarri^^


----------



## maggus (19. September 2007)

Man kann sich immerhin das eine oder andere Teil fürs Off-Equipment zusammenbauen, aber wenn ich mir die Liste mit Rezepten so durchsehe, scheint nicht besonders viel für die Tanks dabei zu sein.


----------



## Koljaz (4. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich geb euch recht und es regt mich auch schon länger auf, das es für den high lv Bereich für Defkrieger nix gibt. (Also, ich rede von herstellbaren Items, die auch in einer Raidinstanz längerfristig einsetzbar sind)

So für den Anfang von Kara gibts das Teufelsstahlset, aber spätestens ab Maid und oder Kurator findet man bessere Handschuhe und Hose und du kannst das Set mehr oder weniger in die Tonne kloppen.

Klar, die Brustplatte der Könige hab ich mir geschmiedet fürs Offequip. Aber damit geh ich net raiden, sondern farmen. 

mfg


----------



## Goldemar73 (5. Oktober 2007)

die Spezialisierung auf Rüssischmied ist abgesehen von der Brustplatte der Könige für Deffs sinnlos. High End equip gibts leider überhaupt keins, auch nicht für off.
Ich trage mittlerweile das Bollwerk der uralten Könige in meinem off-gear genauso wie im deff-gear. Finde das sie auch super als deff-gear einsetzbar ist, allein schon wegen dem Rüssiprog, den 1,8k ar und der Ausdauer. Zuguter letzt mit 3x12 Ausdauer gesockelt und den Boni (auch als deff muss man ein wenig auf Trefferwertung und dergleichen achten, sonst is irgendwann ebbe mit aggro wenn man immer verfehlt) eine super Ergänzung zum def-set.

Alles in allem ein Teil das Sinn macht. Wäre das Teil nicht hätt ich auch nie rüssischmied gelernt. Eigentlich sollten sie alle Rüssi-Rezepte die man in ssc usw. finden kann auch für Rüssi-schmied einschränken. Find das ohnehin bescheuert das die jeder Schmied herstellen kann oder vielleicht nur die Mats einschränken, das ein Rüssischmied für Rüstungen nur die hälfte der mats braucht. Ein Tränkealchi hat ja auch die chance bei tränken bis zu 5x zu proggen weil er sich da drauf spezialisiert hat. 
Umgekehrt, wieso kann jeder den Khoriumchampion herstellen ? Auch ne Sache die den Waffenschmieden vorbehalten sein sollte oder eben über die matskosten geregelt werden soll. 

So wie ich das sehe haben die sich das mit den Spezialisierungen nur halbherzig überlegt.


----------



## AndreasK1809 (6. Oktober 2007)

gehen denn beim umskillen irgendwelche punkte verloren bzw muss ich wieder eine neue meisterquest machen?

die q zum rüstungsschmied war ja super aufwendig.

danke für die antwort


















Goldemar73 schrieb:


> die Spezialisierung auf Rüssischmied ist abgesehen von der Brustplatte der Könige für Deffs sinnlos. High End equip gibts leider überhaupt keins, auch nicht für off.
> Ich trage mittlerweile das Bollwerk der uralten Könige in meinem off-gear genauso wie im deff-gear. Finde das sie auch super als deff-gear einsetzbar ist, allein schon wegen dem Rüssiprog, den 1,8k ar und der Ausdauer. Zuguter letzt mit 3x12 Ausdauer gesockelt und den Boni (auch als deff muss man ein wenig auf Trefferwertung und dergleichen achten, sonst is irgendwann ebbe mit aggro wenn man immer verfehlt) eine super Ergänzung zum def-set.
> 
> Alles in allem ein Teil das Sinn macht. Wäre das Teil nicht hätt ich auch nie rüssischmied gelernt. Eigentlich sollten sie alle Rüssi-Rezepte die man in ssc usw. finden kann auch für Rüssi-schmied einschränken. Find das ohnehin bescheuert das die jeder Schmied herstellen kann oder vielleicht nur die Mats einschränken, das ein Rüssischmied für Rüstungen nur die hälfte der mats braucht. Ein Tränkealchi hat ja auch die chance bei tränken bis zu 5x zu proggen weil er sich da drauf spezialisiert hat.
> ...


----------



## Goldemar73 (8. Oktober 2007)

AndreasK1809 schrieb:


> gehen denn beim umskillen irgendwelche punkte verloren bzw muss ich wieder eine neue meisterquest machen?
> 
> die q zum rüstungsschmied war ja super aufwendig.
> 
> danke für die antwort




soweit ich das weiss muss keine quest mehr gemacht werden, kostet halt etwas, so wie bei alchi z.b. auch. Die Hand würd ich allerdings nicht dafür ins feuer legen, weiss wer offizielle Quellen ?


----------



## Logeras (8. Oktober 2007)

Alle Skillpunkte bleiben man verliert nur die Rezepte von der Spezialisierung wenn man umlernt.


----------



## Dnz (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich trag die Schmiede Boots noch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur weil Akama ein @%&X# ist!


----------



## Nay (10. Oktober 2007)

also ich trag die brust auch als deff-krieger und find sie klasse. Verteidigungswertung bekommt man locker durch die anderen items zusammen, die platte hat massiv HP, die 2. ausbaustufe hat nen eingebautes letztes Gefecht und, wie schon erwähnt, trefferwertung ist nicht unwichtig. Nur die 10 urnether für die 2. ausbaustufe find ich echt krass und überzogen.

Beim Umskillen, kostets 100g fürs verlernen der spec und du muss halt die lehrer ablaufen: Rüssischmied - verlernen > Waffenschmied - lernen > Waffenspec-Trainer - lernen. Is insgesamt ne teure sache und auch der waffenschmied is nich wirklich sinnvoll, denn die epischen pläne kann eh eh jeder machen. Meine Brandwache rostet auch seit einiger Zeit in der Bank vor sich hin.


----------



## Evil-Romeo (15. Mai 2008)

hi^^ 
bin zwar noch nicht wirklich lange in WOW, aber ich wollt mal eine kleine Frage stellen:
bin selber am überlegen Tank zu werden und hab mir bis Jetzt "Lodernder Zorn" rausgeguckt falls ich mir ein 1h selber schmiede.
ich finde die 28 Ausd und 18 trf-w helfen doch einen Tank weiter

mfg Evil-Romeo


----------



## Evil-Romeo (26. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Evil-Romeo (26. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## torpedo979 (8. Juli 2008)

Evil-Romeo schrieb:


> hi^^
> bin zwar noch nicht wirklich lange in WOW, aber ich wollt mal eine kleine Frage stellen:
> bin selber am überlegen Tank zu werden und hab mir bis Jetzt "Lodernder Zorn" rausgeguckt falls ich mir ein 1h selber schmiede.
> ich finde die 28 Ausd und 18 trf-w helfen doch einen Tank weiter
> ...




hi

ich selber verwende blazefury+executioner für encounter wie mount hyial, heroics und trashmobs in instanzen, um nicht so oft zu verfehlen/schnell aggro aufzubauen.
den mallet of the tides+mongoose auf der anderen seite nutze ich für bosskämpfe.
bin damit bisher ziemlich gut gefahren - und blazefury+mungo ist ein echter hingucker ;-)

mfg
amsel

lvl 70 tauren krieger
the maelstrom - eu


----------



## Ultimo01 (1. August 2008)

Waffenschmied is besser, kannstde son schwert mit bew + ausdauer + trefferwertung schmieden ^^
is zwa ned das wahreaber auf stufe 3 (nachm 3ten mal schmieden) isses ganz nice als tankschwert zu gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. Oktober 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Also als ich mit meinem Schmiedeskill 340war hab ich in shattrath beim Lehrer gesehen ,dass es eine epische Brust gibt die ich mir bereits mit einem Schmiedeskill von 350 schmieden kann.Bin also farmen gegangen und war zwei tage später 350.Ich hab sie gelernt musste aber zu meiner Enttäuschung feststellen,das diese Brust wenig sin für mich macht da ich deffkrieger bin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grüße

Teufelsstahlset (dreiteilig). 
Muster droppen in Auchenaikrypta, Schattenlabyrinth und Arkatraz.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Thrainan (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja, andere berufe können in der Regel die bedürfnisse mehrer Skilungen/klassen befriedigen. Als beispiel nenne ich mal die drei epischen Schneidersets, Für heiler, für Ddler in zwei richtungen war was dabei. 
Als Tank bekommt man weder eine defrüstung, noch eine ordentliche defwaffe, je nach spezialisierung. Allerding konnte man die Platte auf der 375 version- sie ist ja upgradbar- schon als guetn Lückenfüller nutzen. Aber für einen Lückenfüller ist das natürlich zu teuer. 
Ich würde aber inzwischen nicht unbedingt umskillen, den ich meine das ja der Rüstungschmied ab WotLK nen Sockelslot auf den helm setzen kann. Und das ist natürlich noch viel Besser als sich ein epic zu bauen. Denn ein gecraftetes epic tauscht man ja evtl doch irgrnedwann mal aus. Die slots kann man aber immer wieder nachsetzen. 
Ich bin nur nicht sicher was waffenschmiede bekommen, oder ob das mit den Juwelenslots doch unabhängig von der spezialiesirung war.


----------



## wisecracker (18. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich würde aber inzwischen nicht unbedingt umskillen, den ich meine das ja der Rüstungschmied ab WotLK nen Sockelslot auf den helm setzen kann.



Nur auf den Helm? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern gelesen zu haben, dass das auf sehr viele andere Ausrüstungteile auch geht...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2008)

zumindest + gürtel habe ich auch gelesen


----------



## GoorU (19. November 2008)

also soweit ich das weiss hat ein schmied die möglichkeit In seine Armschiene und in seine Handschuhe einen sockelplatz einzufügen.

hab jetz schmiedekunst auf 430 und bisher nur die genannten sockelplätze, einzige ausnahme ist eine Gürtelschnalle die man herstellen kann, ähnlich eine hosenverzauberung kann diese gürtelschnalle jeder benutzen um ein sockelplatz in seinen Gürtel einzufügen.

mfg GoorU


----------



## Nurmalso (19. November 2008)

grad für defkrieger lohnt es sich jetzt schmied zu sein!
fängt direkt auf 375 an mit grünem tankcrap equipt!

dann bis ~420 ganz viel blaues tank equipt das von den stats her echt weltklasse ist und man sicher locker mit t6 vergleichen kann wenn nicht besser!

ja und zu guter letzt ab skill 440 gehts los mit den epic rezepten.

Episches defequipt mit WTF werten!

Damit hat man seeeeeeeeeeehr gute Voraussetzungen um sich Raidtauglich zu machen.

Die ganzen Items sind übrigens nichtmehr beim aufheben gebunden sondern beim Anlegen...D.h. verkauft werden können Sie auch!

Sockel gibts Armschiene und Handschuhe NUR für den Schmied

Sockel auf Gürtel gibts für alle und wird wohl sehr bald in jedem Auktionshaus zu finden sein.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. November 2008)

@ Nurmalso
mittlerweile hast du 100% recht!
der threat ist allerdings aus 2007 ^^
zu dieser zeit war schmiedekunst für deff-krieger wirklich sinnlos.
ich wollte den beruf schon verlernen aber habe doch lieber auf das neue addon gewartet weil der beruf doch sehr teuer bzw zeitaufwändig war zu skillen..
mittlerweile bin ich froh das ich schmied bin! endlich mal rezepte für deffkrieger.
habe immer als fury gespielt aber ich denke das ich ab level 78-80 mal auf deff umskillen werden wenn ich mir die tollen rezepte ansehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

